# Ford 10-series, rotary type injection pump (CAV DPA)



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Fitted on Ford models 2610, 3610, 4110, 4610. Also Ford 5610 prior to October 1985.

From www.maskinisten.net


----------

